# αυθυποψήφιος = self-nominated candidate



## nickel (Oct 26, 2009)

Τη λέξη την είδα για πρώτη φορά χτες, στο κυριακάτικο άρθρο του Χρήστου Γιανναρά στην Καθημερινή, στο οποίο προφανώς κουβεντιάζει (όρος ουδέτερος — για την ακρίβεια, βρίζει πατόκορφα, κάτι που συνηθίζει τα τελευταία ... χρόνια ο Χ.Γ., χάνοντας το δίκιο του τις λίγες φορές που συναντιόνται τα δυο τους) τους τέσσερις υποψήφιους για την προεδρία της Νέας Δημοκρατίας. Θεώρησα ότι πρόκειται για «άπαξ λεγόμενον», αν και χρήσιμο (γλιτώνουμε από το «αυτοπροταθέντες», άντε και από μια «αυτοπροταθείσα»).
Δήλωσαν από μόνοι τους υποψήφιοι για την αρχηγία. [...] Ξέρουν οι αυθυποψήφιοι ότι η ποδοσφαιρόμυαλη μάζα ψηφίζει τους ωραίους, τις χαμογελαστές, τους μπουφόνικους κενολόγους.
[...]
Και οι τέσσερις αυθυποψήφιοι ηγέτες εγγυώνται την πολιτική και κοινωνική εκπόμπευση του κόμματος της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης.​Σήμερα η λέξη επανεμφανίστηκε σε ανασκοπικό άρθρο της Ελευθεροτυπίας, όπου ο Γ. Κιούσης ξεσηκώνει τον νεολογισμό (πρωτολογισμό;) του Γιανναρά και τον βάζει στον τίτλο:
Τα «Όχι» των αυθυποψηφίων.

Ε, άντε να το μεταφράσω κι εγώ, να τριτώσει το κακό. Ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με το Καταστατικό του κόμματος, ο κάθε υποψήφιος καταθέτει λίστα με υπογραφές στήριξης της υποψηφιότητας, οπότε, τυπικά, δεν έχουμε «αυθυποψηφιότητες».


----------



## sarant (Oct 26, 2009)

Κι εγώ πρόσεξα τον νεολογισμό ή πρωτολογισμό του ελληνομέτρη Γιανναρά, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι πρόκειται για παραπλανητική (εσκεμμένα) χρήση του όρου, που οδηγεί και σε παραπλανητική μετάφραση. Οι τέσσερις υποψήφιοι για την προεδρία της ΝΔ δεν είναι self-nominated ούτε αυθυποψήφιοι. Ο όρος αυτός θα ταίριαζε μάλλον στους δύο άλλους (μία κυρία και έναν κύριο) που πράγματι αυτοπροτάθηκαν και των οποίων η υποψηφιότητα απορρίφθηκε ακριβώς επειδή ήταν.... αυτοϋποψηφιότητα και δεν υποστηριζόταν από τον καθορισμένο αριθμό συνέδρων (και για άλλους λόγους).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2009)

Στο συγκεκριμένο άρθρο, μου έκανε εντύπωση και το _απέτυχαν μετά πατάγου_. Δεν του άρεσε το "απέτυχαν παταγωδώς" ή το "απέτυχαν με πάταγο", φαίνεται.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2009)

Ίσως να είναι και χλευαστικό μετα-σχόλιο για το γεγονός ότι, όταν αναφέρονται ο ένας σε κάποιον από τους υπόλοιπους, χρησιμοποιούν τον (αχαρακτήριστο) όρο ανθυποψήφιος.


----------



## sarant (Oct 26, 2009)

Και να μου πει κάποιος, από το ίδιο άρθρο, τι είναι η εκπόμπευση που δεν την έχει ούτε το Λίντελ Σκοτ (αλλά την έχει ο Τραπ) είναι η διαπόμπευση, η πομπώδης επίδειξη, η αποκάλυψη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2009)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν οι αυθυποψήφιοι θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν υποχρεωτικά ανθηλιακό στις παραλίες. :)

Εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται ότι δεν χρειάζονται ούτε αυτο/αυθυποψηφιότητες, ούτε ετεροπροτάσεις, ούτε αυτοπροτάσεις.

Η υποψηφιότητα είναι, από τον ορισμό της, «αυτο-».
Η αυτοπρόταση είναι μια υποψηφιότητα μεταφρασμένη από ξένη γλώσσα που δεν διαθέτει ούτε «υπό» ούτε «ψήφο» στη λέξη που χρησιμοποιεί για το «υποψήφιος».
Η ετεροπρόταση είναι απλώς μια πρόταση με πρόσθετα (αφού οι προτάσεις γίνονται από άλλους και ο ονομαζόμενος είτε δέχεται είτε δεν δέχεται να είναι υποψήφιος).


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2009)

Το πρώτο εύρημα για τον _ανθυποψήφιο_ είναι αυτό το σημείωμα του Χάρη, όπου αναφέρεται και στο _μακράν_. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να το κολλήσω στο σχετικό νήμα.

Εκπόμπευση = διαπόμπευση, σύμφωνα και με τον Πάπυρο. Το LSJ δεν περιλαμβάνει μεταγενέστερες χρήσεις του _εκπομπεύω_, π.χ. στον Ιωάννη τον Χρυσόστομο χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία «διαπομπεύω».

Δεν ξέρω αν αρκεί ένα σκέτο «υποψήφιος», αλλά με βόλεψε το «αυθυποψήφιος» για να μεταφραστούν λιτά όλοι αυτοί οι _self-nominated candidates_. :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το πρώτο εύρημα για τον _ανθυποψήφιο_ είναι αυτό το σημείωμα του Χάρη, όπου αναφέρεται και στο _μακράν_. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να το κολλήσω στο σχετικό νήμα.


Ναι, το είδα κι εγώ το πολύ ενδιαφέρον σημείωμα του Χάρη, αλλά ελπίζω να εννοείς το πρώτο σε σειρά εμφάνισης εύρημα, κι όχι χρονικά — καθότι ο _ανθυποψήφιος_ μαρτυρείται τουλάχιστον από το 1996: http://www.hri.org/news/cyprus/kypegr/1996/96-12-15.kypegr.html#22.


----------



## sarant (Oct 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το πρώτο εύρημα για τον _ανθυποψήφιο_ είναι αυτό το σημείωμα του Χάρη, όπου αναφέρεται και στο _μακράν_. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να το κολλήσω στο σχετικό νήμα.
> 
> Εκπόμπευση = διαπόμπευση, σύμφωνα και με τον Πάπυρο. Το LSJ δεν περιλαμβάνει μεταγενέστερες χρήσεις του _εκπομπεύω_, π.χ. στον Ιωάννη τον Χρυσόστομο χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία «διαπομπεύω».
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν αρκεί ένα σκέτο «υποψήφιος», αλλά με βόλεψε το «αυθυποψήφιος» για να μεταφραστούν λιτά όλοι αυτοί οι _self-nominated candidates_. :)



Το LSJ πράγματι δεν έχει καθόλου χριστιανούς, και έχεις δίκιο, το έχει και ο Δημητράκος. Αλλά αφού υπάρχει η διαπόμπευση, γιατί ο ευλογημένος χρησιμοποιεί την εκπόμπευση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν αρκεί ένα σκέτο «υποψήφιος», αλλά με βόλεψε το «αυθυποψήφιος» για να μεταφραστούν λιτά όλοι αυτοί οι _self-nominated candidates_. :)



Το καταλαβαίνω, απλώς ισχυρίζομαι ότι 
self-nominated + candidate = υποψήφιος
****************** —candidate = —υποψήφιος
---------------------------------------------------------
self-nominated ***************= 0

Edit: Για το *ανθυποψήφιος* είχα έτσι κι αλλιώς την εντύπωση {από πού όμως;} ότι είναι κυπριακή κατασκευή.


----------



## vamvakos (Oct 28, 2009)

Γειά σας. Το "ανθυποψήφιος" το χρησιμοποιούν με την έννοια του ανταγωνιζόμενου τους λοιπούς υποψηφίους;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 28, 2009)

vamvakos said:


> Το "ανθυποψήφιος" το χρησιμοποιούν με την έννοια του ανταγωνιζόμενου τους λοιπούς υποψηφίους;


Ναι, δυστυχώς.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Στην επικαιρότητα ο *ανθυποψήφιος* (ΛΝΕΓ: αντίπαλος υποψήφιος για την ίδια θέση, αξίωμα κ.λπ.). 
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/02/09/meze-52/

Ας βάλουμε το ζευγαράκι μας:

*ανθυποψήφιος *= rival, rival candidate, rival contender


----------

